# Ronnie Coleman on the cover of December 2011 issue of Flex



## Arnold (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## BigD4life (Nov 23, 2011)

I see Ronnie has totally let him self go. Lol


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 23, 2011)

"Light weight!"

(Proceeds to squat 1,000,000 pounds)


----------



## Arnold (Nov 23, 2011)

check out that bicep vein!


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 23, 2011)

That vain is bigger than the average quad. Man that's a big fuck


----------



## Jlive1980 (Nov 23, 2011)

Looks like me except white, 70lbs lighter and 7% higher bf.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## the_warchief (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeeeeeah Buddddy! Ain't nuttin but a peanut!!


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 23, 2011)

Jlive1980 said:


> Looks like me except white, 70lbs lighter and 7% higher bf.



Lol mirror image


----------



## Patriot1405 (Nov 23, 2011)

That vein looks the size of a garden hose!!!!  Jeez!!!


----------



## Jlive1980 (Nov 23, 2011)

BigD4life said:


> Lol mirror image



Bingo!! Just didn't want to sound to cocky.


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 23, 2011)

Light weight! 

That knig is funny


----------



## Ezskanken (Nov 23, 2011)

"everybody wants to be a bodybuilder, but no one wants to lift some heavy ass weights...I do it though.  Yeeeeaaaaahhhhhhh buddy!"


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 23, 2011)

He was the guest poser at the competition I was in! I saw him back stage OMG!! tjat dude is un fucken real I'm telling you. Those bicep veins are as big around as my thumbs.
Very cool dude to signed autographs and pics for like 6 hrs.


----------



## tballz (Nov 23, 2011)

Prince said:


> check out that bicep vein!



it's a freakin' hose


----------



## Thee_One (Nov 23, 2011)

He's def. still huge....but I fear for his health at his age!


----------



## squigader (Nov 23, 2011)

Holy veins... on his head too?


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow.  Is he going to compete again?


----------



## hulk7510 (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## zoco (Nov 23, 2011)

Ridiculously cut and he is not even competing. I saw a video of Ronnie in 2011 a few weeks ago where he hangs out at home and eats breakfast.After the breakfast he easily "swallowed" maybe 30-40 pills and capsules. Is it worth it to stay in such shape if you are not competing?


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 23, 2011)

zoco said:


> Ridiculously cut and he is not even competing. I saw a video of Ronnie in 2011 a few weeks ago where he hangs out at home and eats breakfast.After the breakfast he easily "swallowed" maybe 30-40 pills and capsules. Is it worth it to stay in such shape if you are not competing?



Yes


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 23, 2011)

zoco said:


> Ridiculously cut and he is not even competing. I saw a video of Ronnie in 2011 a few weeks ago where he hangs out at home and eats breakfast.After the breakfast he easily "swallowed" maybe 30-40 pills and capsules. Is it worth it to stay in such shape if you are not competing?



You talking about this?





YouTube Video


----------



## ZEUS55 (Dec 6, 2011)

zoco said:


> Ridiculously cut and he is not even competing. I saw a video of Ronnie in 2011 a few weeks ago where he hangs out at home and eats breakfast.After the breakfast he easily "swallowed" maybe 30-40 pills and capsules. Is it worth it to stay in such shape if you are not competing?



Hes doing the IFBB pro masters in on the 10th!

IFBB PRO MASTERS THE RETURN OF THE LEGENDS - Miami Beach December 10 2011


----------



## Mike P (Dec 6, 2011)

djlance said:


> You talking about this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Where is his NO Explode?


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't think Ronnies ego would allow him to shrink. Can't say I blame him lol


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 6, 2011)

even if hes not competing thats a life style most guys could never do and the few who can will never give up. so the fact he has the mental ability and shit to stay in that greaqt of shape without competing all the time is amazing to me


----------



## Curt James (Dec 8, 2011)

Great cover shot but that's not a current image, is it?


----------



## KelJu (Dec 8, 2011)

Prince said:


> check out that bicep vein!



Bicep vein? Look at his fucking skull. He looks like his entire head is covered with varicose veins.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 8, 2011)

Look at the size of his forearm, bigger than the size as his bi and tri.


----------



## gmta99 (Dec 8, 2011)

he is awsome... years of hgh, lots of it....


----------



## asdfghjkl (Dec 10, 2011)

He looks great at his age ( i think he is about 49 now)


----------



## vancouver (Dec 10, 2011)

Dudes going to die fo a heart attack before he's 60. I liked a lot of these IFBB pros back in the 90's, but man...some of them are taking it far these days...


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Dec 10, 2011)

do you guys think this photo is actually recent? I've seen some videos of him lately and he just doesn't look that big anymore..but i guess MD mag can alter whatever they want..props to ronnie if he is still walking around this beastly..

p.s. A ronnie coleman comeback would be epic!


----------



## lcht2 (Dec 11, 2011)

wow, im sure that there wasnt a bit of photoshopping in that pic either.....


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 11, 2011)

definitely not current.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 11, 2011)

Like i said he guest posed at my show a few months ago and looked amazing. Super vascular and very lean. Im sure there is some photoshopping there but not much. Dude i in unbeleavable shape. You gotta remember that he can run the best gear and other drugs money can buy and lives the ideal bb lifestyle.


----------



## guyhard (Dec 12, 2011)

can you imagine a fart of this guy? at least they should evacuate a radius of 10 km


----------

